# exporting wireless profile in os X using networksetup



## ubuntuv (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi,

I am using MAC OS X version 10.6.4. I have created 802.1x wireless security profile of PEAP security in airport utility. I have exported the profile using the command

>networksetup -export8021xProfiles AirPort pea.xml yes

pea.xml is successfully created. I delete the profile from the AirPort utility and issued the command 

>networksetup -import8021xProfiles AirPort pea.xml

I could not see the no wireless profiles being created in 'AirPort Utility'.

Please tell me where I went wrong.

thanks in advance
-uv


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Where did you get these instructions? I have never heard of doing this.

But, did you log out and back in after each step?


----------

